# My New Pocket-watch



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I was not able to edit the title of my old thread, so I decided to create a new one, and start fresh. Since I now have a watch to actually talk about, I thought I may as well.

The watch:

*** pic deleted due to oversize ***

The chain is something I scrumpled together from here and there and linked up with keyrings. It will do as a watch-chain until I can get a proper one. When I bought the watch, it didn't have a chain.

As you can see, it is rather dirty. I have started cleaning it. It will have to go to a watchmaker's to be cleaned internally, though (Under the crystal and in the movement).

The watch is a Craven, and has a gunmetal case, glass crystal, brass (I think) hands, crown and top ring, a minute sub-dial and is a stem-wound and stem-set watch. Open-faced, as you can see.

A member on another watch-forum said that regardless of whether or not a watch is keeping good time (Which this one is doing, absolutely WONDERFULLY!!), any old watch found at a shop, should be sent in for an overhaul any way. Is this necessary? Just a precaution? Would you recommend that I do it anyway, even if the watch is working fine, although I don't know when it last went to be serviced?

Thanks for any tips and advice, in advance.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Please keep pic's to a manageable size. Suggested size max of 800 x 600 and 100 Kb.

I've copied and resized for you this time. (vastly compressed)

.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry tips, I thought the picture would resize itself. Apparently not.

Here's a better shot:










I am extremely annoyed at dad at the moment. He knew I wanted to buy a pocket watch. I asked him how I might go about it, he made a few suggestions and I went through on it. Now he's gone back on his word and I'm extremely angry.

He claims he told me not to purchase a mechanical one...which isn't true. He told me if I found one cheaply, we could send it to the watchmaker to let it be given an overhaul. He now says he didn't say that. Well, he's not the person who keeps a daily diary and who can look up the details.

Since I've come to the conclusion that dad won't pay for the repairs, I'll pay for them instead. There's a watchmaker iin the next suburb and the moment I've got the necessary funds, I'll head off and have it done.

Parents...*grumbles*


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks nice! Alas only a wrong chain (silver chain on a gunmetal/brass case is a No-Go).

Do you have a picture of the movement?

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I whipped up the chain myself. The watch didn't have a chain when I bought it. I had to improvise.

And no, I can't get a photo of the movement (even if I could get the caseback open, my camera isn't good enough, I don't think, to get a shot of the interior).

While I'm here, I'd like to ask - The watch really is running fine. It keeps time, it doesn't stop unnecessarily...should I follow the old saying of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"? Or should I send it in for a repair any way? My concerns are the price, the uncertainty and the possibility of the watch going out of sync and not keeping accurate time once it's been tinkered with.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I recommend a cleaning! Any dirt in the bearings will damage the thin pivots, not much for a moment, but with increasing time, your pivots will get thinner and thinner...

Damn, I cannot find that great picture of a so damaged pivot...

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, here it is:










This is the second wheel with the long pivot for the hand. And you'll see a thinner part (in that red "circle").

And you must know, that is the part of the pivot that is usually in the bearing and should be the same diameter as the more distant part...










Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Dad isn't holding up his part of the bargin, so I'm not too sure what to do. I'm guessing that to give the watch an overhaul might be rather expensive. On the other hand, it seems to be running fine. I could pay for the restoration myself, I suppose, only I'm not sure how much it might cost.

---

I sent an email off to a watchmaker located in the City. Currently awaiting a reply and a list of prices.


----------

